# Claire Davies - Dealer in Staffordshire



## silverstar (2 February 2009)

Has anyone bought a horse from Claire Davies? What have been your experiences? I've seen a couple of horses she has for sale.


----------



## HBII (2 February 2009)

Might be useful ...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3095945/an/0/page/7

Hb


----------



## silverstar (2 February 2009)

Thanks HB. Have read the link.


----------



## Teabelly (2 February 2009)

I was told not to go near her, but if I did and saw a horse that I liked try many times and get it vetted.

I personally chose not to use her.


----------



## T-Bag (2 February 2009)

The thing about both Claire and Mark is that they will sell you a good a horse and if they have none, then a bad one will do in it's stead!

Personnal, I would never buy off either of them!


----------



## silverstar (2 February 2009)

Oh thats not good. Will stear clear of them. I did see an ID chestnut mare on Horsemart, which looked really nice but on second thoughts. 

I have heard Mark Allman's good though. Is he in the same area, location wise??


----------



## T-Bag (2 February 2009)

Go beaston and he will be there selling and buying, I can only give my view and that is you take a risk!


----------



## silverstar (2 February 2009)

T Bag are you talking about Mark Allman??


----------



## T-Bag (2 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
T Bag are you talking about Mark Allman?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

In my above yes, but I wouldn't buy from claire either and don't be surprised to find the horse you went to see is sold, but she had another just like if for you to look at!


----------



## horseandhound (2 February 2009)

Claire gets her horses from Mark Allman but lots of them are cast offs from the dealer Claire Shipley up in Warwickshire, others are lame cast offs people sell on preloved, stabletalk etc.


----------



## Patches (2 February 2009)

I've known a couple of people spend alot of money buying horses from her. Neither had a good experience.


----------



## Patches (2 February 2009)

I've never seen Mark at Beeston personally, but that's not to say he doesn't go and I'm not disputing others. 

He ships alot of horses over from Ireland. He's very local to me, just a couple of minutes drive away.  He and his wife are incredibly helpful and will give alot of time to buyers, riding horses for them in all situations before you get on. 

I've also known Mark refuse to sell a horse to someone when he thinks they are not up to it. 

He also gives a guarantee, well he used to do. Not sure what his methods are these days. You'd have so long on a trial and he would take the horse back if you didn't get along.

Seen some nice horses come through him.


----------



## Pidge (2 February 2009)

I got Pidge from Mark Allman and have been very pleased with him, he was exactly as described - bar the fact he has more of a jump in him than they thought he had  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also several of my friends have bought their horses from him and are happy. Just my experience for what it's worth........


----------



## Eccles (2 February 2009)

I bought my horse also from Mark and honestly haven't heard a bad word about him.  He has been in the game a very long time and I don't believe he would deliberately mislead anyone.  He does give a guarantee and if you don't get on with the horse/its not what you want/etc he will change it for you.  My horse had come over from Ireland and had only been there a while as a 4 year old before I bought him. Mark does have some really lovely horses in,  I know a few people who have used him and not had a problem.  Just my personal view.


----------



## lurpak (22 April 2009)

Honestly stay well clear of Claire Davis in Staffordshire Personnal experience. We purchased a childs 14.2 pony with warranty etc, for our 12 year old daughter. we unfortunately found that the mare had old tendon injuries that were showing up again. Claire asked us to return the pony promising to find a suitable pony for our daughter who is heart broken. We had a choice of three ponies which non were suitable. In the end we found a pony ourselves, Claire promised to refund our money in full. That was last Sept 08 and the last time she took my calls. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED


----------



## melgriffiths (9 May 2009)

Hi to all just wanted to say STEER WELL CLEAR OF MISS CLAIRE DAVIES OF S-O-T as she has owed me £2500 for 12 months, for a horse i bought that was a violent head shaker with sweet itch loads of further probs and will give yu all the details if needed!!! but if she owes you i might be able to help so get in touc 
	
	
		
		
	


	




h asap xxx


----------

